# Modem disconnecting often



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue?
Wired

Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? 
Telicom Italia

What type of Broadband connection are you using? 
-ADSL

What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo?
Huawei HG530

What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer
AVG


This is my problem. My modem is disconnecting pretty often. It is not a problem for just one computer either. All devices on the network have the same problem at the same time. It will stay connected for about 15 minutes and then disconnect and stay disconnected for about 5 minutes. my system log looks like this when connected,
1/1/2000 12:33:56> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:33:59> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:33:59> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:1> Last errorlog repeat 5 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:2> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:5> Last errorlog repeat 6 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:5> ADSL Lineown
1/1/2000 12:34:5> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:8> Last errorlog repeat 22 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:8> ADSL Lineown
1/1/2000 12:34:8> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:8> Last errorlog repeat 1 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:8> ADSL Lineown
1/1/2000 12:34:8> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:8> Last errorlog repeat 6 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:8> ADSL Line:Trainning
1/1/2000 12:34:8> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:9> Last errorlog repeat 6 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:9> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:10> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e870


and when it goes down it looks like this 
1/1/2000 12:34:33> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:36> Last errorlog repeat 15 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:36> ADSL Line:Trainning
1/1/2000 12:34:37> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:40> Last errorlog repeat 2 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:40> ADSL Lineown
1/1/2000 12:34:41> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:44> Last errorlog repeat 12 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:44> ADSL Lineown
1/1/2000 12:34:44> ADSL Line:Trainning
1/1/2000 12:34:44> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:50> Last errorlog repeat 6 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:50> ADSL Line:Trainning
1/1/2000 12:34:50> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:51> Last errorlog repeat 1 Times
1/1/2000 12:34:51> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704
1/1/2000 12:34:52> netMakeChannDial: err=-3001 rn_p=804e8704

i have windows troubleshoot the problem and it tells me the DNS server isnt responding. My ISP tech is pretty dumb so he is no help so i thought id ask you guys. Thank you and anything helps.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi looks like the ADSL is down from the logs so going back to your isp is the only option as they can only solve problems with their service.


----------



## purplesuit1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok thanks, thats what i thought from reading the logs but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem keep at your isp.


----------

